# pill form test and tren



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone used these steroids in pill form, what gains, down sides did anyone experience. Reason i ask is there seems to loads about in my area and the guys on them say there really good, thing what worries me though is the potential of overdose as strength potency seems to be unknown!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there such a thing a tren in a pill? I thopught it was made from finaplix (a cattle depot implant)


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Not sure mate, but appears to be about. Just woundered what info others have on this.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you talking about that TrenBomb sh!te?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/43892-trenbomb.html


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i used restandol pill form of test, years ago

now dont quote me but i think they 40mg where fast working good for strength

and size but quite hard to keep (gains)

fantastic for sex drive


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Oral test (Andriol), is rubbish and proven to be of zero use in many.

There is no oral tren.

Methytrienolone is orally available, but harsh.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

mate, if you are looking at oral only, i would stack m-drol and xtreme tren together................... however many say that m-drol is to harsh on the liver, to be honest I loved that stack....i ran some liver aid with i, dandelion root, and some garlic.... i drank tons of water and my strength went up dramatically, no water retention, had good dry gains also.... if you would like to you could sub the m-drol with some h-drol.....just make sure to also stack the xtreme tren...

Take 5 Xtreme Tren a day, split through the day, like 1 in the morning, 1 at lunch, and 3 before you work out, or 2 in the morning 1 at lunch and 2 before workout. Then with whatever you decide to go with between mdrol and hdrol, just do what it says on the bottle. You should be safe there.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought some tren 25mg tabs off pharma nordica UGL What a waste of money did nothing apart from turn my p!ss bright orange and felt like sh!te off them!!


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Are you talking about that TrenBomb sh!te?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/43892-trenbomb.html


No mate mate, the guys are saying its tren in a pill. As well as test and i suppose any thing else.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> I bought some tren 25mg tabs off pharma nordica UGL What a waste of money did nothing apart from turn my p!ss bright orange and felt like sh!te off them!!


sounds like you had vit c lol. I thought the same as a lot of you guys but they work, wondered if there new to the market as lots of people are trying them in the gym. They might be guinea pigs!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

There is no oral tren


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Are they the IP labs pills??


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

i will look tomorrow mate, if there are no tren pills may be there fakes


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

imo just get some inj tren and test - im sure there will be plenty of that about too


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

No such thing as oral tren. Well thats unless some idiot bought tren 75 in pretty coloured tubs from *******. ***.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

if you get true oral tren mate, its called methyltrienolone. before you get excited, its extremely hepatoxic. not ment for humans! think its only used in labs?


----------



## edel (Nov 18, 2007)

coco said:


> imo just get some inj tren and test - im sure there will be plenty of that about too


totally agree


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheers guys sounds fake then, the pills are blue and very small. The guys have probably got the placebo effect. T-Bol for me next then.


----------

